# Ein Problem mit der RSA Versschlüsselung



## chrischris (12. Jun 2008)

tach!

ich habe folgendes problem:

ein rsa key liegt mir in form einer ".pem" datei vor, welchen ich einlese und in ein en string packe.
nun möchte ich eine datei verschlüsseln, wozu ich diesen string nutze und eben einen Cipher, der das ja eigentlich alles wunderbar macht.

leider bekomme ich immer die fehlermeldung "Not a rsa key", was aber defenitiv nicht sein kann, denn die mir
vorliegende datei (also die ".pem") ist ein rsa key!

hier mal meine vorgehensweise:

1 einlesen des schlüssels in einen string
2 schlüssel über SecretKeySpec erstellen
3 nutzen des ciphers zum codieren für zu verschlüsselnde datei mit hilfe des keys der über
  SecretKeySpec erstellt wurde

worin kann der fehler bestehen?  

 :?:


----------



## ABRAXAS (12. Jun 2008)

Ich denke mit ein paar Codeschnipseln könnte man dir eher weiter helfen.


----------



## chrischris (12. Jun 2008)

nun ja - ich habe schon etliches recherchiert....

da gibt es ja einiges, was zum thema rsa-verschlüsselung im netz rumfliegt - komischerweise klappt die verschlüsselung, wenn ich mir selbst einen rsa key generiere (mit hilfe von bouncycastle)....

da aber die gegenseite (die meine datei verschlüsselt empfangen soll) nur den rsa key kennt, den ich in dieser ".pem" datei gespeichert habe, ist der generierte rsa schlüssel nicht zu gebrauchen, da er nicht aufgelöst werden kann....

ob mir hierbei ein codeschnipsel weiterhilft wage ich zu bezweifeln...

ich denke ich behandle diese ".pem" datei falsch - wenn du allerdings ein codeschnipsel hast, der mir aus meiner misere helfen kann, bin ich aber nicht abgeneigt mir das mal an zu sehen  :lol: 

nochmal zu dieser ".pem" datei - schaut man sich die an, steht da folgendes drin:

---BEGIN RSA KEY---

hier steht dann der key

---END RSA KEY---

...müsste ich daraus vielleicht erst den private und public key extrahieren und wenn ja, wie stell ich das an - mit nur dieser ".pem" datei?

thx


----------



## chrischris (1. Jul 2008)

um es noch einaml gesagt zu haben, der fehler lag letztlich nicht bei mir, sondern an der gegenseite...

trotz hundertfachen versichern das deren datei korrekt war, war sie es eben nicht! 

na dann!!!


----------

